# Rats - Scotland (again)



## mee (May 28, 2010)

Ok so starting another thread for these little one's as got nowhere before (except 2 to a nice girl from here) as they are really becoming too financial an time consuming.I have tried and tried but it would be best for them to go to a home that had more time for them.They are all so lovely and tame (i'm sure the 1 new owner will agree) but i just dont have time for them all! There's just too many! so anyone interested please let me know,it a carry on from this thread -http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-rescue-adoption/179908-rats-scotland.html. so all still reasonably young and all healthy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

Same issue, you are just too far away from most of us


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

i am the total other end of the country - the south west or i couldve taken a few to foster


----------



## Obzocky (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't PM you, so apologies for making this a public post.

I know i'm new but I could take a few down to Cumbria, and from there to the West Midlands if necessary, if it would help with the rehoming process? Providing meeting in Glasgow wouldn't be too much of an effort?

I have to ask are they all one group or several smaller ones? If they're a large group then I do have a Tommy 82 T3 spare that _should_ hold about 10, if they're small/very young it'll need a bit of modification before putting them in though, if you have several smaller groups (trios and the like) then I have a few Jennies/Terenzi Moore rip offs that could be used.

Just thinking that if I can get them to a more central location finding them homes will be slightly easier.


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

What an offer!
At the moment they are in groups of 4-6 but i know that some people like pairs or trio's so know they might have to be split.They are mostly males.
So if anyone would be interested if they could be down there please let me know.


----------

